# Opus x Pussy Juice



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

I swear to God, I'm not making this up so please don't ban me. :tape2: I have to find this cigar for my Opus collection. It's a 6 3/4 x 36 which has a head they call a "c**t". It got its name because of the sweet and salty draw as well as the aforementioned tip. Anyone ever see one or know where I can pick one up? You can go to violas.com to see it.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

:bolt:


----------



## Jonnyrl1 (Jun 12, 2012)

LOLOL I want one just so I can tell everyone what its called


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

This one's begging for a Monica joke. 


Not from me, mind ya. :tape2:


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

I swear to God I'm not making this up!!


----------



## Motrix (Jun 6, 2012)

with a thread title like that how can you not click 

good luck on your quest for c**t


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

I thought I read that wrong....


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

You won't find one.
Only a few were made and I was told they were given out by hand. 
Never heard of one being available for sale

Call Tampa Sweethearts and get the direct scoop


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

jphank said:


> I thought I read that wrong....


So did the guys from the cigar shops I contacted! I had to EXPLAIN IT TO THEM!!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

capttrips said:


> So did the guys from the cigar shops I contacted! I had to EXPLAIN IT TO THEM!!


I can imagine the conversation now:

"Hi, I'm looking for some p**y juice"

"I think you have the wrong number sir"

"No, I swear.... I need some p***y juice"

"Sir, I'm hanging up now"

"Nooooo! GIVE ME MY P***Y JUICE!"

---click----

bwahahahah :biglaugh:


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Read the title - Immediately thought, "someone's in trouble."

Saw that Al made the last reply - "Yep... I knew that would get him in trouble."

Had to click anyway. Imagine my surprise... :lol:


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

asmartbull said:


> You won't find one.
> Only a few were made and I was told they were given out by hand.


There given a hand?

:boom::smoke2:


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

I must own this now!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Last time this came up someone complained and Don closed it, so we are lucky keep it clean guy's I know it hard


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (May 15, 2012)

I almost feel that by offering any comment on this, I might open myself up to a sexual harassment charge.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

I didn't name the damn thing!! If you are a cigar guy then you search out rare and unique cigars for your collection. Were all grownups here.


----------



## Btubes18 (Aug 21, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> I can imagine the conversation now:
> 
> "Hi, I'm looking for some p**y juice"
> 
> ...


Lol definitely would be an interesting conversation.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

I think I know where I've seen these before

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ave-your-humidor-currently-2.html#post3448618


----------



## RealSRS (Feb 13, 2012)

I have a couple opus pussy cats  just not pussy juice


----------



## pyrodrummer (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't know where to find them, but I would be very wary about googling "opus x pussy juice"


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

smelvis said:


> keep it clean guy's I know it hard


*biting lip*

*snort*


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

pyrodrummer said:


> I don't know where to find them, but I would be very wary about googling "opus x pussy juice"


Yeah... don't do it with safe search turned off! :lol:


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

smelvis said:


> keep it clean guy's I know it hard


Cant. Refrain. Any. More.

*THAT'S WHAT SHE SAID!!!!*


----------



## Brookswphoto (Dec 25, 2008)

pyrodrummer said:


> I don't know where to find them, but I would be very wary about googling "opus x pussy juice"


LOL!

I have one, but have not smoked it...going to let it "age" a bit first lol


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Brookswphoto said:


> LOL!
> 
> Here is a review and all the info you need, for those who care:
> 
> I have one, but have not smoked it...going to let it "age" a bit first lol


Gross. uke:


----------



## wihong (Mar 14, 2008)

Where can I get a fresh one arty:


----------



## cigarmax (Feb 23, 2011)

Brookswphoto said:


> LOL!
> 
> Here is a review and all the info you need, for those who care:
> 
> I have one, but have not smoked it...going to let it "age" a bit first lol


Make sure it's properly humidified, as you don't want it to dry out.


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

When I saw the thread title, I just "knew" a ban was coming. To my suprise this is legit and funny! :lol::lol::lol::lol:
My eyes are tearing up reading some of these posts. Amazing, the effect juvenile humor can still have on this "adult".:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Ken Hastings (Jun 28, 2012)

asmartbull said:


> You won't find one.
> Only a few were made and I was told they were given out by hand.
> Never heard of one being available for sale
> 
> Call Tampa Sweethearts and get the direct scoop


Fuente Cigars - Tampa Sweethearts Cigar Company - Don Carlos Cigars Fuente Hemingway Cigars Short Story Montesino Cigars Flor De Ybor City Cigars Casa Cuba Cigars Tampa Bay Cigars Cuban Cigars is your best bet :cb


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

I can certainly relate! I have a number of cigars (never seen this particular stick) that have a certain pre-light aroma that reminds me of this certain thing... Strongest was the San Lotano Oval Maduro, but there are many others.... Certainly would make a good selling point!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

For anyone "getting lucky" enough to "score" one of these, let it age at least 18 years before smoking or there could possibly be consequences.... I'm just saying.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

It reminds me of a lancero version of the BBMF with the top cut off.


----------



## Rocker66 (Jul 31, 2012)

Brookswphoto said:


> LOL!
> 
> Here is a review and all the info you need, for
> 
> I have one, but have not smoked it...going to let it "age" a bit first lol


Sure wouldnt want to be arrested for it being under age. LOL!

Sorry i had to do it. ;-)


----------



## B.mamba89 (May 30, 2012)

Are they released at a certain time of the month?


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

B.mamba89 said:


> Are they released at a certain time of the month?


----------



## SQNnOpusX (Jul 25, 2012)

i just want to add this is my favorite thread of all time!


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Socalmatt. Unfortunately, I ran out of RGs for the day or you'd get 2!!


----------



## djsmiles (Aug 4, 2012)

Just to have one in the collection to illicit interesting conversations....


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

DSturg369 said:


> For anyone "getting lucky" enough to "score" one of these, let it age at least 18 years before smoking or there could possibly be consequences.... I'm just saying.


Ahahahaha! Good call!


----------



## Loki21 (Jul 19, 2012)

What a great thread and great pics.


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

You don't want one that's young, age is required...
But I don't want one that's been resting in the humidity for several years either.

I'd just have to pass. :decision:


----------



## Madlying (May 10, 2011)

I enjoy just about everything that comes out of the Fuente factory, having said that they can sell enough cigars with out naming one like this. Now on the other hand I could see this coming from Drew Estates.:flypig:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Gents
I had to edit and deleted a few post for copyright infringement.
Please refrain from using copyrighted content without expressed permission


----------



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)

Sounds awesome!


----------



## jjjoseph (Sep 10, 2011)

Hmm....

After having just read the "Self Infusing" thread, I came up with an idea... Anyone have an extra opus x laying around? 


:drum:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Time to let this die....


----------

